# How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*

I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.

First you have to have your pictures in your computer. You can download then from your camera or scan them with a scanner or whatever method you want.

I like to *resize the pictures in advance*. The maximum width picture that you can display in a blog is 640. I don't know what the limit for the height is. Anyway I use a *free* little program from Microsoft to resize my pictures. You can find it HERE. All the instructions on how to use it are there.

Then you need a place online to store your pictures. I use Photobucket, it's *FREE*. You can find it HERE.

Once you sign up, you can start uploading your pictures. The following are a series of pictures showing how I upload a picture.

First select "Albums and upload" from the drop down menu.
.
.








.
.
Here's another way to change the size of your pictures. Just do it before you select your files.
.
.








.
.
Then select "Choose Files" 
.
.








.
.
Find the file you want to upload on your computer, hightlight it and select "open".

You can select as many files as you would like.
.
.








.
.
Then you will wait while it uploads.
.
.








.
.
Once it's done you can add a title and so on if you like. Then select "return to album" 
.
.








.
.
And there's the picture I uploaded.
.
.








.
.
The picture itself will have it's own pull down menu. Go to "Direct Link" and highlight the link and copy it. (right click and select "copy").

This is the link that you will paste into your blog.

.
.








.
.
Then go to Lumberjocks and start your blog like you normally would.

Paste your picture link (right click, paste) into your blog.

To get your picture to display *you MUST put an exclamation point at the beginning and end of your link* with no spaces like the picture below.

I like to add a couple of periods to space my pictures and text. If I don't everything looks too crowded.

Then click "Preview" to see if it's correct.

.
.








.
.
If you still need to edit it some more select "Close Preview" and make your edits.

Post it when you are done.
.
.








.
.
If I have forgotten any thing, let me know and I will add it to this blog.

You might want to add this blog to your favorites so that you can point other people to it when they ask how you do it.

I hope this answers your questions


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Wow Thanks Gary not only are you a master furniture maker but a computer ace also. This is the kind of stuff I fight and fight to figure out, were my sons say its simple.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


thanks gary 
see me soon !


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Were from the wrong generation Jim for computer skills to come easy!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


And if you dont want to do the resize step allow photobucket to do it for you with the reduce to size feature in the upload window. also use the insert image Icon above the window you are typing in and paste the copied direct link of the pic in photobucket.
Just a slightly different way to do the same thing, as there is always many ways to do it.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Great writeup, Gary!

This should be required reading for all Lumberjocks- new and old. Martin should put this in the help section!

Lew


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


thanks Gary … this should be very helpful … I even learned a bit myself …or should I say a better way


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary, it's something I have fought with numerous times.


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing this for us.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


You are all very welcome!


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Very easy when explained properly.
Thanks for the walk thru Gary.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Thank you Garyk for this helpful information. I have failed to do it many times in spite of getting help from couple of LJs. May be I was missing some step. I will try again and hope to succeed.
Sharad


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary. I kept cutting off the right side of my pics, so I gave up and posted links. This will really help.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


As a FYI, Flickr.com is another service that you could utilize for this purpose, and it automatically resizes the pictures as they are uploaded. The nice feature they have is the pics are resized into S/M/L categories. I use the medium sized pictures for the LJ blogs.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the sizing tip Gary. I tried to show pictures with the text in a project before and everything worked except the pictures were way too big. Now I've posted my first blog and the sizing came out right thanks to you.


----------



## Raymondz (Jul 4, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Great info!

Thanks


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Nice presentation. It was recomended to me to reduce the pixels/inch down to 75 for transmission on the web - this reduces the loading time significantly, without too much reduction in quality


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Here is my secret formular for getting photos from any site.
You need to have Excel or Open Office (which is free to download & is just as good as Microsoft Office which is not cheap).
Anyway back to posting photos
Firstly you need only two columns in your spreadsheet. One for the URL address on any photo (will talk about that later). Then another column for a formular that concatenates the URL allowing you to copy & past it into a LJ page.
Heres how I do it
Say you find a photo on any web page you want to put on "Grumpy's Old Barns Site". Right click on the photo Select properties from the drop down list Highlight the contents of the URL address Right click & select copy.
Now open Excel (or open office) In the first cell A1 past the URl In the cell adjoining, ie cell A2, write this formular- 


Now right click on cell A2 and select copy. 
Now go to your LJ page and right click and paste the contents
You should now have a copy of that photo pasted into the LJ site & you can do this for any page on the www without first copying it to photobucket or some other compatible site.
As long as the photo is not moved form it's original source it will stay on the LJ site.
To add links to more photos to your spreadsheet simply copy the formular in cell A2 down the column. Every time you paste a link in the adjoining cell (in column A) the formular will concatenate the link.
This all sounds complex but it is very simple once you perfect it.
If anyone want help with it let me know.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Grumpy, that is one COOL trick!
I will have to try it!!
Thank you!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary,

I put the exclamation point at the beginning and end of my link without any spaces and I got a box with a red "x" in it instead of the picture on the post. Any Ideas what might be wrong? thanks


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


TopamaxSurvivor - It doesn't look like you are copying the "Direct Link" from photobucket.

From you Holly post your direct link should look like this:

http://s730.photobucket.com/albums/ww302/Dopamax/Holly01.jpg

and with an exclamation point at each end with no spaces you get:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary, There was a lot of stuff between dopamax/ & Holly01 that I edited out. That fixed it. I copied the link from my address bar on the browser. Is there another place to copy it that has it without all the extra garbage?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Never mind, I just looked at youir blog again) I see what I missed. It's in the next to the bottom picture.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Great blog!! I just wish I'd read it before I posted the "ad" for the staking dado set.  Oh well, I'll know better next time.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 30, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


too many choices photo this flicker that where's the frigerator i gotta put this away.


----------



## Monkeyboy1 (Jul 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


http://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab343/Monkeyboy1_photos/Picture003.jpg just a test


----------



## Monkeyboy1 (Jul 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


ha it worked thanks gary


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


*Congratulations Monkeyboy!*


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary, the info is well presented.


----------



## Newfounlandwood (Feb 2, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## kerryk (Aug 8, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


So I can't just take them off my desktop and post um like most of the other sites like this?


----------



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary. This way looks a lot better than the Picasa way I do it.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *How to post pictures in your blogs or forums 101*
> 
> I have been asked by a couple of people how I add pictures into my blogs so I thought that I would make a little blog on how I do it. This is what works for me and not the only way to do it.
> 
> ...


Dustmite, understand that Martin has added a feature so you no longer have to host your pictures elsewhere. When you are editing your blog, you can simply click the IMG button to add an image from your computer or from the web. This keeps your blog all in one place, thus aleviating the possibility of your pictures being lost if you ever change your picture album in PhotoBucket or wherever you host them.


----------

